

Ask HN: What was that Elaborate Prank by Scott Adams? - DanielBMarkham

I was telling a friend of mine this evening about this elaborate joke that Scott Adams played on some bay area company. He came in as a "management consultant" for a senior staff meeting at a high tech firm. As I remember, he proceeded to tell them all sorts of off-the-wall things just to see how much they would swallow. The boss was video taping it all.<p>My friend asked for a reference, and I can't seem to find it on Google.<p>Anybody else remember this?
======
comatose_kid
<http://web.mit.edu/jcb/humor/scott-adams-mgmt-consultant>

I just googled for

scott adams 'management consultant'

and it came up as the top hit.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Thanks.

I left out the quotes.

------
MaysonL
It's amazing the amount of deference we pay to "authority".

